# IPB 14 Etec prop questiom



## Vspinella8 (Apr 27, 2014)

I have a 2013 IPB 14 with an Etec 25 with a stock aluminum prop and stingray jr. hydrofoil. i run super shallow flats with mostly grass and the skeg hangs just below the bottom of the transom. thinking about adding some manual trim tabs i believe that would make a substantial difference but right now im looking for a prop that can primarily get me a faster holeshot. thanks


----------

